# Doylestown Spring 2015 (April 25th)



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm happy to announce Doylestown Spring 2015, which I'm co-organizing with Matt Bahner. The competition will be held on April 25th in Doylestown, Pennsylvania.

Events: 
2x2
3x3 (3 rounds)
3x3 One-handed (2 rounds)
3x3 Blindfolded
4x4

Registration costs $15 if you preregister and $30 if you register at the door. All proceeds will be donated to A Woman's Place. For more information, visit the website here.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 20, 2015)

collinbxyz said:


> I'm happy to announce Doylestown Spring 2015, which I'm co-organizing with Matt Bahner. The competition will be held on April 25th in Doylestown, Pennsylvania.



I will definitely stop by the check it out.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 15, 2015)

If you haven't done so already, make sure to register as soon as possible if you're planning on competing. We've extended registration a few days, but you still only have a week left to do so online. If you wait to register at the venue, the entry fee will be $30.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a final reminder that registration ends tonight at midnight, so make sure to register before then.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm going to take a guess that it's time for some goals.

2x2: Sub-5 avg, but I don't really care.
3x3: Around 14-ish would be nice.
4x4: PLEASE I NEED A SUB-1!
BLD: At least one success, hopefully better than my official PB.
Pyra (if it happens): Sub-5 avg, podium I hope.

Can't wait to go!!


----------



## Skullush (Apr 23, 2015)

Doylestown Spring 2015 Pick 'Em

Psych Sheet


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 24, 2015)

Goals:

Win the Pick 'Em, because apparently I suck at them.
3x3: meh
4x4: meh
OH: film solves
2x2: WR single
BLD: meh
Don't drive and kill someone on the way there.
Find some sugar Cola.
Find some spicy wingjs.


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 24, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Don't drive and kill someone on the way there.



I see you fixed it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 25, 2015)

I think I'll stop by.

Goals:
- help the staff however they need it
- scramble a bunch of puzzles or something
- tell Keaton about how Java sucks and he should totally switch to a better language
- nostalgia
- drink beer after
- talk to unsolved about programming maybe


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 25, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> I see you fixed it



I tried not to screw it up this time


----------

